# Girlfriends said NO SPIDERS!



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

guys i need help convincing my gf that keep T's is cool ive shown her online shops sellin em , photos (even some from here) shes seen the forum and even shown her loads of vids on youtube and all i get is ewww, omg look at that your definitely not gettin that. ahh thats so creepy i feel all itchy now! from her

thing is im addicted to this site. you guys have all played a part in my craving for atleast 1 T! you dnt no how bad i want one! but shes like just get a snake or have a shed with one in it ONLY one....thing is itd destroy my pockets convertin the shed into a suitable place to put a viv (theres no electric in there...or even a shed yet! >_< anyone had a similar prob as me? what did u do to get ur partners into it or to tolerate it? and so u no im not up for endin my relationship for a T!:lol2: them lonely night with my T wont b fun...how could i cuddle it? D:


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Splyzer said:


> guys i need help convincing my gf that keep T's is cool ive shown her online shops sellin em , photos (even some from here) shes seen the forum and even shown her loads of vids on youtube and all i get is ewww, omg look at that your definitely not gettin that. ahh thats so creepy i feel all itchy now! from her
> 
> thing is im addicted to this site. you guys have all played a part in my craving for atleast 1 T! you dnt no how bad i want one! but shes like just get a snake or have a shed with one in it ONLY one....thing is itd destroy my pockets convertin the shed into a suitable place to put a viv (theres no electric in there...or even a shed yet! >_< anyone had a similar prob as me? what did u do to get ur partners into it or to tolerate it? and so u no im not up for endin my relationship for a T!:lol2: them lonely night with my T wont b fun...how could i cuddle it? D:


Could try coming to an arrangement that it would be in a seperate room that she doesn't have to be in if she doesn't want to...other than that...i dunno dude...sorry. lol. Not had that problem myself being a lone wolf, lol.


----------



## Rosie27 (Feb 16, 2009)

me and my now ex came to an agreement that if i kept them in the room he dont go into he was fine with it.
Towards the end of the relationship they moved into the bedroom :lol2::lol2:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

easy one to sort out....get another girlfriend:lol2: happy days:lol2:


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Yeah same here , the wife will not entertain spiders , which is a great shame . Snakes and lizards are ok , and can actually bare to look at locusts now , some years ago she could'nt even do that , maybe another 15 years or so for me then :2thumb:


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

Peacemaker1987 said:


> Could try coming to an arrangement that it would be in a seperate room that she doesn't have to be in if she doesn't want to...other than that...i dunno dude...sorry. lol. Not had that problem myself being a lone wolf, lol.


lol tried that..then she found out id have to it out the tank wen i give it a good clean

"wheres the spider go?" 

"in a another box or a pot with a lid" i tell her

the she starts freaking out what if it escapes and eats our dog  

every thing i say shes got an answer ... startin to think she could b a comedian with the way n speed she comes back with her answers.


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

...well personally i would just go ahead and do it anyway, lol.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

How about a little Avic sling she HAS to find that cute


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

see atm we live at my mums place, but its only for a few months my mum was so close to sayin yes then Emma was like well its not comin with us when we go, lol so my mum said like f**k its stayin here! then i got my no D:

we are movin to a 2 bedroom place in devon soon 2nd room is for family n friends to come n stay and storage too so they could go in there n b moved when we have company...but its like im talkin to a brick wall...:lol2: dnt get me wrong i love my gf so much, but id rather her like the idea so it doesnt cause us problems in future


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

TEENY said:


> How about a little Avic sling she HAS to find that cute


lol i could try but as im still a beginner wouldnt that b a bad place to start?

and if im honest could u class a sling as cute? lol


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

put your foot down and if shes meaner than you and your scared try negotiate you get a spider she gets to watch loose women through the day or jeremy kyle :lol2: she wont be able to say no to that


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

get a king baboon.....she will never see it:lol2:


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

I wouldn't dissuade a beginner from getting avic slings, but others may disagree...


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

hashnak said:


> put your foot down and if shes meaner than you and your scared try negotiate you get a spider she gets to watch loose women through the day or jeremy kyle :lol2: she wont be able to say no to that


I feel like you know her better than i do D:

shes not into loose women(in a non saucy way)...think ive seen it more times than her =/


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

God damn i hate jeremy kyle lol. If she forces you through that then you are entitled to one! lol.


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

About 4 years ago i was dead against anything with more than 4 legs coming into my house..but hubby went ahead anyway and got a b smithi sling, and as i watched it grow i got more involved with it and things were fine, but its just as well im an easy going person, your g/f may not be as laid back as I am, so if shes against it then its best not to bother.


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

spit051261 said:


> get a king baboon.....she will never see it:lol2:


haha but then there'd be times im workin nights and i get that phone call...

"Lawrence I cant find the spider anywhere! it wasnt in there! so i left the lid off incase it comes back"

lol just reliesed my joke make her sound dumb! sorry babe!


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Peacemaker1987 said:


> God damn i hate jeremy kyle lol. If she forces you through that then you are entitled to one! lol.


OR a frontal lobotomy as thats the only way id be able to listen to his rants 1st thing in the morning:lol2:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

If you want a cute sling check this one out . Quite possibly one of/if not the best looking slings ever . 
T.Gigas


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

Pinkytoes said:


> OR a frontal lobotomy as thats the only way id be able to listen to his rants 1st thing in the morning:lol2:


I have no idea what that is and im scared to google it incase i see thing i dont wanna see D:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Splyzer said:


> I have no idea what that is and im scared to google it incase i see thing i dont wanna see D:


go on, i dare ya:devil::devil::lol2:


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

Splyzer said:


> I feel like you know her better than i do D:
> 
> shes not into loose women(in a non saucy way)...think ive seen it more times than her =/


i used to watch it with my mate its pretty much just old birds complainin bout men lol but it usually work when negotiating that or a really cute pet like a pug! most women love them


----------



## Hisss (May 8, 2008)

When my OH said no to getting more spiders and said I couldn't move them in with us from my parents house I just went ahead anwyay and she just has to live with it


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Splyzer said:


> haha but then there'd be times im workin nights and i get that phone call...
> 
> "Lawrence I cant find the spider anywhere! it wasnt in there! so i left the lid off incase it comes back"
> 
> lol just reliesed my joke make her sound dumb! sorry babe!


Is she blond by any chance:lol2:


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

Pinkytoes said:


> OR a frontal lobotomy as thats the only way id be able to listen to his rants 1st thing in the morning:lol2:


I have no idea what that is and im scared to google it incase i see thing i dont wanna see D:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Buy Polycotton and Wood Shelf Unit. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .

Have one of them, with the thing pulled down and say "You won't have to see them then, will you?" and say how she's being selfish and if she wanted a pet, you'd let her have one. :2thumb:


----------



## Fluffy the crocodile (Jun 23, 2009)

As a girl myself who can't stand spiders - is there any way you can get one without her knowing? To keep it somewhere suitable but out of the way for say, a few weeks, without her knowing. Then one day move it somewhere visible and when she goes EWWWWW say "Well it's been *insert location here* for 3 weeks and you didn't mind then!"

As long as she knows that it's a very secure viv/tank and you won't be getting it out around her (and even more sure it never escapes) I'm sure she'll come round 

Especially if you already have one. If my boy did that to me I'd have no choice but to accept, right?


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Pinkytoes said:


> OR a frontal lobotomy as thats the only way id be able to listen to his rants 1st thing in the morning:lol2:


lol, definitely agree with that...he is such an immensely massive bellendrical!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Splyzer said:


> lol i could try but as im still a beginner wouldnt that b a bad place to start?
> 
> and if im honest could u class a sling as cute? lol


Hell yes look at this it has little booties on:flrt::flrt:










or this Martinique Pinktoe with its fluffy blue coat :flrt::flrt:













Peacemaker1987 said:


> I wouldn't dissuade a beginner from getting avic slings, but others may disagree...


I may be a bit concerned if they were tiny ones as they drop like flies sometimes but spiderling does cover them up to quite a size as Juvies:no1:


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

spit051261 said:


> Is she blond by any chance:lol2:


lol she isnt but sometimes i wonder if she should of been...man when she reads this im in trouble

damn you guys your ment to be helping me not gettin me in trouble >_<


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

Fluffy the crocodile said:


> As a girl myself who can't stand spiders - is there any way you can get one without her knowing? To keep it somewhere suitable but out of the way for say, a few weeks, without her knowing. Then one day move it somewhere visible and when she goes EWWWWW say "Well it's been *insert location here* for 3 weeks and you didn't mind then!"
> 
> As long as she knows that it's a very secure viv/tank and you won't be getting it out around her (and even more sure it never escapes) I'm sure she'll come round
> 
> Especially if you already have one. If my boy did that to me I'd have no choice but to accept, right?


hmm well wouldnt doin that make me dishonest? lol and thats the thing dont wanna surprise her with it if shes really against it.


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> Buy Polycotton and Wood Shelf Unit. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .
> 
> Have one of them, with the thing pulled down and say "You won't have to see them then, will you?" and say how she's being selfish and if she wanted a pet, you'd let her have one. :2thumb:


lol did exactly that but when she said bout the dog i was hell yeah! =/


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

orrrrrrrrrrrrr you could always just get them first and then tell her. I do this to my long suffering hubby all the time. I have had to inform him we are going to be picking up 2 lovely snakes in August and another 4 t's will be dropped in to me very soon.He is quite scared of spiders but i don't feel bad:devil:
He said no more when i got the tort, then he buckled and i got a snake, then Jamie sent my a tarantula for xmas :flrt::flrt:

Now we have

All those in my sig PLUS the new ones on the way:lol2:

I bet he is soooooooooo glad he married me:whistling2:


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Just tell her that she doesn't have to have anything to do with it, and get yourself a cupboard to put the tank in to, so when you are not around you can close the cupboard and she doesn't have to see it. You could also get a tank that would allow you to use a padlock and thus prevent any unforseen escape, assuming you are careful enough to make sure it doesn't escape when you are feeding/cleaning and the such, which depending on the species it unlikely to happen, for instance if you got a b.smithi or something along those lines. I think that is the line i would go down with her.


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

Pinkytoes said:


> go on, i dare ya:devil::devil::lol2:


thanks now i can offer her that or a T

ps how could u my eyes are tainted with the dark side now D:


----------



## Fluffy the crocodile (Jun 23, 2009)

Splyzer said:


> hmm well wouldnt doin that make me dishonest? lol and thats the thing dont wanna surprise her with it if shes really against it.


Nope. It makes you in charge of your own life. You're not her b***h are you? Tell her, if she wanted to get a little poodle and dress it in pink you'd be cool with it, and you really really wanted a spider (in the context that she's discovered it after 3 weeks), so she should have to deal with it too. It's not going to be running around the house shouting "boo!" at her.

I hate spiders but so long as it would be shut away and never ever lost/escaped I'd be ok. If it escaped you wouldn't see me for dust :lol2:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Just talk your mom round and by the time you move out your GF will be used to it . It's for her own good after all , you're helping her grow as a person . :lol2:


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

Peacemaker1987 said:


> Just tell her that she doesn't have to have anything to do with it, and get yourself a cupboard to put the tank in to, so when you are not around you can close the cupboard and she doesn't have to see it. You could also get a tank that would allow you to use a padlock and thus prevent any unforseen escape, assuming you are careful enough to make sure it doesn't escape when you are feeding/cleaning and the such, which depending on the species it unlikely to happen, for instance if you got a b.smithi or something along those lines. I think that is the line i would go down with her.



:lol2: prob is i want a salmon pink! ^_^


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

Fluffy the crocodile said:


> Nope. It makes you in charge of your own life. You're not her b***h are you? Tell her, if she wanted to get a little poodle and dress it in pink you'd be cool with it, and you really really wanted a spider (in the context that she's discovered it after 3 weeks), so she should have to deal with it too. It's not going to be running around the house shouting "boo!" at her.
> 
> I hate spiders but so long as it would be shut away and never ever lost/escaped I'd be ok. If it escaped you wouldn't see me for dust :lol2:


im no ones b*tch but tbh u intimidated me a lil then


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> Just talk your mom round and by the time you move out your GF will be used to it . It's for her own good after all , you're helping her grow as a person . :lol2:


my mum think ppl should keep hamsters, gerbils and at worst a snake...when i said about a T she was like ppl actually do that? O_O


----------



## Fluffy the crocodile (Jun 23, 2009)

Splyzer said:


> im no ones b*tch but tbh u intimidated me a lil then


I didn't mean to intimidate you. Sorry 

But honestly, if somebody didn't like my pets, I'd tell them to get lost. I have to go nextdoor to get my neighbour to remove house spiders, I gave you the best way to get around it I could think of!


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Splyzer said:


> my mum think ppl should keep hamsters, gerbils and at worst a snake...when i said about a T she was like ppl actually do that? O_O


looks like ur outvoted then lad, keep trying to persuade her, if you fail then looks like u aint getting ur T:sad:


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

okay hows this sound if i get a T super duper cheap buy sum substrate nick a flower pot from the garden buy sum crix and stick it all in my old gerbil tank with a heat pad if needed (which isnt bars by the way) and say 1 week if u dnt like it its gone.

that way i havent gotta spend 50 or so quid gettin a good set up and losin out on my cash wen i sell it cheap to get rid of it D:

so any one no of any amazing deals? i dnt mind on the T as long as its terrestrial


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

id give it more than a week, as it took me about a month to warm to the one hubby forced on me


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

lol, i think you should just get it dude. If she loves you then she will get over it!


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

my wife said it was me or the animals, well i have plenty of animals:devil:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

OBT's are pretty cheap......easy to look after as well


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

Fluffy the crocodile said:


> I didn't mean to intimidate you. Sorry
> 
> But honestly, if somebody didn't like my pets, I'd tell them to get lost. I have to go nextdoor to get my neighbour to remove house spiders, I gave you the best way to get around it I could think of!


:lol2: thanks very much  ill try my best, but coz i want to marry this girl i dnt really wanna tell her to get lost


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Peacemaker1987 said:


> lol, i think you should just get it dude. If she loves you then she will get over it!


thats dependent on the extent of your phobia tho:lol2:


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

spit051261 said:


> OBT's are pretty cheap......easy to look after as well


OBTs are called that for a reason lol great T to get to convince someone that my T wont eat her or her dog lol

and...erm..how cheap?


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

lol good point!


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Pinkytoes said:


> thats dependent on the extent of your phobia tho:lol2:


lol, good point


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

...lol didn't mean to put that twice


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Splyzer said:


> OBTs are called that for a reason lol great T to get to convince someone that my T wont eat her or her dog lol
> 
> and...erm..how cheap?


find a common house spider and stick it in there and pretend to her its a T sling, if she dont like it after a certain length of time, release it again, no harm done and no money spent ;0)


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

guess ill just have to give up i guess, just have to keep tryin to persuade her its a shame really if ud had asked me to have a T last week id have told u were to go. but since ive been off work with a cold in summer! (dw not swine flu) i read so much and learnt so much from u guys and the www and youtube its all so damn interesting and great!

feel kinda sad now D:


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

Pinkytoes said:


> find a common house spider and stick it in there and pretend to her its a T sling, if she dont like it after a certain length of time, release it again, no harm done and no money spent ;0)


yeah i could but because they're so common id think she no

i could give it ago lol just hope a big one dnt run across the wall one day n have me mum n emz shout that T got out!


----------



## Fluffy the crocodile (Jun 23, 2009)

Splyzer said:


> :lol2: thanks very much  ill try my best, but coz i want to marry this girl i dnt really wanna tell her to get lost



she would get used to it honestly  just don't let her walk all over you

She won't dump you over a spider. Just get one and keep it under the bed or in the wardrobe. In a years time she might not be scared of them anymore.

If she's like this over a spider what's she gonna be like with kids? They do run around the house shouting "boo!" :lol2:


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Don't give up yet dude! Keep on about it! Try and guilt trip her! lol


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

Peacemaker1987 said:


> Don't give up yet dude! Keep on about it! Try and guilt trip her! lol


:lol2::lol2::lol2: 


@Fluffy yeah i no wat u mean...i look forward to the day


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Fluffy the crocodile said:


> she would get used to it honestly  just don't let her walk all over you
> 
> She won't dump you over a spider. Just get one and keep it under the bed or in the wardrobe. In a years time she might not be scared of them anymore.
> 
> If she's like this over a spider what's she gonna be like with kids? They do run around the house shouting "boo!" :lol2:


If my hubby brought home a T 10 years ago, id have DIVORCED him!:devil:


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

I think you should just make a stand. And if that doesn't work...try crying at her! lol


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Pinkytoes said:


> If my hubby brought home a T 10 years ago, id have DIVORCED him!:devil:


lol, don't say that...its not helping us warp his mind and convert him to our cause!


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

Pinkytoes said:


> If my hubby brought home a T 10 years ago, id have DIVORCED him!:devil:


LOL everytime i think i get some where its one of you girls that knocks me back down lol

@Peace lol man ill give it ago


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Peacemaker1987 said:


> lol, don't say that...its not helping us warp his mind and convert him to our cause!


ahaa but several years later when i wasnt so spider intollerant he went ahead and got one anyway, and look at me now, 4 Ts and loving them:flrt:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Peacemaker1987 said:


> lol, don't say that...its not helping us warp his mind and convert him to our cause!


Its not his mind thats needing warping, its his future missus!


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Splyzer said:


> LOL everytime i think i get some where its one of you girls that knocks me back down lol
> 
> @Peace lol man ill give it ago


lol, good man, don't give up yet!


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

imma just have a look for a really good deal maybe a couple quid the house spider thing was cool but wat if she say i can only have that one lol im stuffed but im goin to get one n see wat happens...wish me luck and if u find a really good deal u dnt want urselfs let meh no plz


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Splyzer said:


> OBTs are called that for a reason lol great T to get to convince someone that my T wont eat her or her dog lol
> 
> and...erm..how cheap?


Don't do it. I love mine he is always up for a little kissy, buuuut she will freak if it starts going mad like this one lol. For the record my one Chris does this all the bloody time, all you have to do sometimes is look in his general direction lol
YouTube - Taking my OBT's eggsack



Pinkytoes said:


> find a common house spider and stick it in there and pretend to her its a T sling, if she dont like it after a certain length of time, release it again, no harm done and no money spent ;0)


House spiders are scarier tho:gasp:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Splyzer said:


> imma just have a look for a really good deal maybe a couple quid the house spider thing was cool but wat if she say i can only have that one lol im stuffed but im goin to get one n see wat happens...wish me luck and if u find a really good deal u dnt want urselfs let meh no plz


What size ???? KDS has loads of cheap slings in classifieds atm and there are a few juvies in there atm.


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

TEENY said:


> Don't do it. I love mine he is always up for a little kissy, buuuut she will freak if it starts going mad like this one lol. For the record my one Chris does this all the bloody time, all you have to do sometimes is look in his general direction lol
> YouTube - Taking my OBT's eggsack
> 
> 
> House spiders are scarier tho:gasp:


bloody hell amazing spider but it'd slit ur thoat in ur sleep! D:


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

TEENY said:


> What size ???? KDS has loads of cheap slings in classifieds atm and there are a few juvies in there atm.


anything thats a juvey size np

lol not an OBT tho


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Splyzer said:


> bloody hell amazing spider but it'd slit ur thoat in ur sleep! D:


Haha like i said Chris is ALWAYS trying to give me a kissy:gasp:



Splyzer said:


> anything thats a juvey size np
> 
> lol not an OBT tho


I will have a nosy about lol


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

TEENY said:


> Haha like i said Chris is ALWAYS trying to give me a kissy:gasp:
> 
> 
> I will have a nosy about lol


thanks very much i'll brb goin to try talkin my mum into it


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

I think the spider shop has some cheap lasio slings. If not try Tarantula Spiders For Sale


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Splyzer said:


> bloody hell amazing spider but it'd slit ur thoat in ur sleep! D:


No wonder it was peed off, i would be too if someone demolished my house and tried to nick my kids, you would get more than a slap i can tells ya!:bash:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> No wonder it was peed off, i would be too if someone demolished my house and tried to nick my kids, you would get more than a slap i can tells ya!:bash:


Like i said Chris my little angel OBT is exactly the same if you just look at him some days.:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

TEENY said:


> Like i said Chris my little angel OBT is exactly the same if you just look at him some days.:lol2::lol2:


O do they strike for no apparent reason then? As ive heard of ppl that handles them!:notworthy:


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

Splyzer said:


> guys i need help convincing my gf that keep T's is cool ive shown her online shops sellin em , photos (even some from here) shes seen the forum and even shown her loads of vids on youtube and all i get is ewww, omg look at that your definitely not gettin that. ahh thats so creepy i feel all itchy now! from her
> 
> thing is im addicted to this site. you guys have all played a part in my craving for atleast 1 T! you dnt no how bad i want one! but shes like just get a snake or have a shed with one in it ONLY one....thing is itd destroy my pockets convertin the shed into a suitable place to put a viv (theres no electric in there...or even a shed yet! >_< anyone had a similar prob as me? what did u do to get ur partners into it or to tolerate it? and so u no im not up for endin my relationship for a T!:lol2: them lonely night with my T wont b fun...how could i cuddle it? D:


to quote the great doctor cox "I'm gonna go ahead and write you a prescription for two testicles; and you feel free to get this filled out whenever you want "


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

i need a pair of them long tweesers for spot cleaning my pinktoes, saves me going in with my hand.. Cant seem to find a shop that sells them tho.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> O do they strike for no apparent reason then? As ive heard of ppl that handles them!:notworthy:


They are quite an aggressive species. Not all of them, some are a little more manageable but by no means docile. 
My Chris Evans ( named so coz he is ginger and annoying lol ) however seems to get a cob on, on a regular basis and try to eat my face lol


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

photographymatt said:


> to quote the great doctor cox "I'm gonna go ahead and write you a prescription for two testicles; and you feel free to get this filled out whenever you want "


why thank you doctor cox im sure illuse this when i lose mine ^_^ feel alot safer now


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

my mums buckling ^_^ she almost said i could have it in the garden shed only problem is theres no plug sockets in there for a heat mat any ideas what i could do?

I feel confident my mum will buckle under the shear amesomeness of my plan as long as i can sort the heat thing out!!


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

spit051261 said:


> easy one to sort out....get another girlfriend:lol2: happy days:lol2:


if in doubt go for the most straight forward options...

I know it was ment as a joke, but, you've got to do what you're happy with in life...........the girlfirend or THE T's....:2thumb:

wait till you get married...Argghhhh, this problem will seem so simple compared:lol2:


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Get it, leave it in their over summer when the weather doesn't matter and then when the weather drops say that you HAVE to bring it in otherwise a living creature will die needlessly


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Splyzer said:


> my mums buckling ^_^ she almost said i could have it in the garden shed only problem is theres no plug sockets in there for a heat mat any ideas what i could do?
> 
> I feel confident my mum will buckle under the shear amesomeness of my plan as long as i can sort the heat thing out!!


You will be fine. Just assure her that it CANNOT get out. Show her the tank. Get a faunarium or one of these type boxes you can buy them cheap in Morisons

Klip It Food Storage Container 117x90x80 400ml - eBay 

and put in loads of airholes. She will be able to see they cannot get out. Even offer to put a heavy book on the top too.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Um, is getting a spider after asking her and her saying 'no' a good idea?

I mean isn't that going to be a bit... difficult? You can't claim that you didn't know better, and isn't it totally going against her in every way. I'm not saying you should do everything she says, but asking someone something then just going against it's a little thoughtless.

I'd really go with either striking a deal or convincing her. Try nagging her about it, that's right we're allowed to do it too.


----------



## Herp breeder (Jan 8, 2009)

get one and keep it under the bed lol she will never know perfect lol:lol2:


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> Um, is getting a spider after asking her and her saying 'no' a good idea?
> 
> I mean isn't that going to be a bit... difficult? You can't claim that you didn't know better, and isn't it totally going against her in every way. I'm not saying you should do everything she says, but asking someone something then just going against it's a little thoughtless.
> 
> I'd really go with either striking a deal or convincing her. Try nagging her about it, that's right we're allowed to do it too.


lol i thought the same way u did! but they talked me into it D:

the plan is to get it and if she really doesnt like it after lets say a month then it goes...fair?


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

Okay guys News update.

My mum has read what you guys have said and she has begge dme not to get one because if it did escape everyone in the house would panic..including me (only half true lol ) but she has said she will let me get a snake and if i can prove that i look after it and that it never escapes she'll accept defeat and let me get a T!

I know my mum and this is the best im goin to get out of her so im quite pleased. this means before i move i should have my T and my gf might just be better at acceptin it because of the snake im not sure but woop!
sorry for all the effort you put into this and thanks for the list of greatly priced Ts Teeny
thanks for all your help guys cheers :cheers:


P.S if you think ive given up after i get my snake im back on naggin me mother for a T


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Tut tut you gave up too easy lol


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

TEENY said:


> Tut tut you gave up too easy lol


awww sowi! I promise infront of all the ppl that view this thread that by the end of summer im getting a T Ill keep u updated and when its here I post pics too ...ones with me in it! :lol2:


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

I still think you should push the subject dude...


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

She's a woman, you're a man, no convincing required.


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

Peacemaker1987 said:


> I still think you should push the subject dude...


Oh trust me bro, I will, when my gf gets home about 8:30pm imma tell her that im gettin one its only a matter of time and if she *LOVED* me she'd let me!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Unfamiliar said:


> She's a woman, you're a man, no convincing required.


Hmmmmmmmm thats kinda the opposite for me. In my house i wear the trousers, although i am a good wife and i let him pretend he is in charge if his mates are there:lol2:



Splyzer said:


> Oh trust me bro, I will, when my gf gets home about 8:30pm imma tell her that im gettin one its only a matter of time and if she *LOVED* me she'd let me!


Show her the pic i just sent you :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

lol will do.....even my mummy smiled ^_^


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

TEENY said:


> Hmmmmmmmm thats kinda the opposite for me. In my house i wear the trousers, although i am a good wife and i let him pretend he is in charge if his mates are there:lol2:


You're a kind lady


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Splyzer said:


> lol will do.....even my mummy smiled ^_^


If you look close enough you can even see its little eyes:flrt::flrt:


Unfamiliar said:


> You're a kind lady


I know. Even tho his friedns know who the boss is lol


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

TEENY said:


> If you look close enough you can even see its little eyes:flrt::flrt:
> 
> I know. Even tho his friedns know who the boss is lol



yeah i can see ^^ beautiful lil thing


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Good man...if and when you get them...we expect pictures! lol


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Peacemaker1987 said:


> Good man...if and when you get them...we expect pictures! lol


Where are your pics ?????:whistling2:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

best make sure they allow pets in your new house lol.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

DAMN IN MAN PUT YOUR FOOT DOWN!:lol2:

Seriously they talk about women getting abused! Yeah it might not be physical abuse but women control everything we can and can't do! It's like "I'd love to have a hobby and I'd keep in a different room, BUT NO the Misses won't allow it!":whip::whip::whip::whip::whip::whip::whip::whip::whip::whip:

On the flip side you know if it's a girl who likes tarantulas she is going to get one in the end: getting angry, sobbing, no sex, the evil eyes! She'll get her own way in the end!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Yet when I slap women around in the street and scream at them to get back to the goddamn kitchen or so help me I will make you! I, _I_ am the bad guy :shock:

Srsly, surprising amount of misogyny in this thread...


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> Yet when I slap women around in the street and scream at them to get back to the goddamn kitchen or so help me I will make you! I, _I_ am the bad guy :shock:
> 
> Srsly, surprising amount of misogyny in this thread...


:lol2::lol2:

Anyway we are brave enough to speak out because it's online! Obviously in real life I would not dare question the female overlords.

...what if their hacking into my computer and reading this and knowing who I am!!:gasp:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe a thread in the invert section has got 11 pages long in not even 5hours :gasp:
We inverters aren't as uncool as we used to be, it would seem! 

Anyhoo, having just read through the entire thread I just thought I'd add my bit.

First of all, further to what Teeny said- avic slings?
If this doesn't melt your heart then you are DEAD inside:



And secondly...now I know you've already made a decision of sorts but anyway...

Why exactly does she not like spiders? Is she afraid of them or is she just grossed out with them?
TBH, from what you've said her response has been to you showing her pics etc it sounds a lot more like the latter. This could be more difficult to overcome than the former as at least people with a fear are usually willing to do what they can to overcome their fear.
Often with people who dislike spiders exposure is key to them getting over the way they feel about them. There is more than one spider keeper on here who got their first spider as a means to deal with a fear or phobia of them.
Its the difference between seeing them as some disgusting hairy, multi legged thing with big teeth and the beautiful, elegant, fascinating creatures that they are.

Anyway, good luck. Hopefully she'll see the light, I am sure that as she is the woman you want to spend your life with she will eventually


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I _am_ dead inside and even my heart melts at the sight of them.


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

TEENY said:


> Where are your pics ?????:whistling2:



http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/317608-photos-my-spiders.html :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Peacemaker1987 said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/317608-photos-my-spiders.html :Na_Na_Na_Na:


ah ok you are forgiven :2thumb:


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

iiisecondcreep said:


> Wow, I can't believe a thread in the invert section has got 11 pages long in not even 5hours :gasp:
> We inverters aren't as uncool as we used to be, it would seem!
> 
> Anyhoo, having just read through the entire thread I just thought I'd add my bit.
> ...


well actually ive had a break through, shes agreed to me gettin one as long as I use a padlock on it lol and clean & maintence is done behind closed doors! and lol she didnt no silent crix exsisted so that kinda helps my cause! only one is my mum so i have no choice but to w8 it out....thing is as much as my mummy loves me im sure she'd enjoy me gettin a T right now as it'd b a good excuse to kick me out :lol2::lol2:


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm fairly certain that if you sold said girlfriend to a rich Arab, you could afford all the Spiders you could ever want, without any grief.


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

TEENY said:


> ah ok you are forgiven :2thumb:


lol, awesome! Going to try and get some new pictures up soon though because ive had many molts!



Splyzer said:


> well actually ive had a break through, shes agreed to me gettin one as long as I use a padlock on it lol and clean & maintence is done behind closed doors! and lol she didnt no silent crix exsisted so that kinda helps my cause! only one is my mum so i have no choice but to w8 it out....thing is as much as my mummy loves me im sure she'd enjoy me gettin a T right now as it'd b a good excuse to kick me out :lol2::lol2:


Nice one dude!  Persistence is the key!


----------



## fluffy buttons (Jul 5, 2009)

*do what i did*

hey fella, my current girl friend hates bugs of all sorts, but we agreeed that it's not up to her to tell me which hobies i can and can't enjoy, i mean i have never tried stopping her watching disney movies, or reading those god awfull twilight books, just tell hr nicely you really enjoy spiders etc and that she would'nt have to watch them or act interested. worked for me


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

fluffy buttons said:


> hey fella, my current girl friend hates bugs of all sorts, but we agreeed that it's not up to her to tell me which hobies i can and can't enjoy, i mean i have never tried stopping her watching disney movies, or reading those god awfull twilight books, just tell hr nicely you really enjoy spiders etc and that she would'nt have to watch them or act interested. worked for me


nice one bro...but the twilight books are cool :whip:


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Splyzer said:


> nice one bro...but the twilight books are cool :whip:


Ah dude your letting the guys side down lol. Teen vampire romance I dunno! 

Although way I see it you are both going to be getting a gaff of your own so you two pretty serious and as it will be both your house she cant do much if you get one small spider, not like she would throw you out. You getting two bed place one spare for friends and guests (beleive me that is usually the plan but guarentee it will be a junk pile room lol.) Way I see it you get a spider when move to devon and keep it in the spare room that way she wont have to deal with it. A heated shed for one spider is not worth it unless you had a huge collection.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Splyzer said:


> nice one bro...but the twilight books are cool :whip:


----------



## Splyzer (Jul 9, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


>


i lol'd so ****in hard i choked as much im a fan of the movie the books i have but havent read yet if that helps  (stolen this pic lulz)

Legend


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Well c'mon in sunlight he sparkles.. sparkles... ffs, he's so fabulous he's made of glitter.


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

lol, i hate twilight! I hate it so much...they are **** not vampires!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Peacemaker1987 said:


> lol, i hate twilight! I hate it so much...they are **** not vampires!


To be fair, we do sparkle...


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> To be fair, we do sparkle...


lol, i like to think so!


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

so....OP...did you grow a pair in the end ?;-)


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

Personally, I ended up getting 2 T's whilst me & my OH went through a bad patch and she moved out for a while. She will happily cup a house spider and escort it out of the house, but if a tarantula is in a locked enclosure in the spare room, well, that's just too freaky for her!! I don't understand it, but she's let me have 4 of them now (which is my absolute limit apparently!). 

I hate to say it, but if you're really that interested in them (and you don't think it's a passing fad) then just get one....you gotta live your life and do what you enjoy. I've already spent too much of my life doing and not doing things just to make people around me happy. Sod it, one life and I'm gonna live it! She'll get used to it, and if she can't then that's her problem.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Have you noticed when this thread was launched???

:whistling2:


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow, that's a while back.....so how did it get to the top of the forum??!!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> Have you noticed when this thread was launched???
> 
> :whistling2:


to be fair someone did bump it asking if OP had ever got the T, so it was a relevant necro.

OP certainly had a T called "Rosie", which sadly died. His wording suggested he had more then one, but I'm not sure.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

My boyfriend said I can have anything but spiders... I have 4 now. :lol2:

His 'no spiders' thing lasted about 2 weeks. :2thumb:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

durbans said:


> Wow, that's a while back.....so how did it get to the top of the forum??!!


Somebody must've been trawling old threads and bumped it today, happens from time to time


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> My boyfriend said I can have anything but spiders... I have 4 now. :lol2:
> 
> His 'no spiders' thing lasted about 2 weeks. :2thumb:


...yes but that's the women wanting something, it's a totally different situation.:whistling2:


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

joeyboy said:


> ...yes but that's the women wanting something, it's a totally different situation.:whistling2:


Lol that's just what I was thinking, men don't manage the cute puppy eyes look as well as you ladies!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I know it's a great gift to have. :flrt:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

durbans said:


> Lol that's just what I was thinking, men don't manage the cute puppy eyes look as well as you ladies!


Speak for yourself :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 11, 2008)

Splyzer said:


> guys i need help convincing my gf that keep T's is cool ive shown her online shops sellin em , photos (even some from here) shes seen the forum and even shown her loads of vids on youtube and all i get is ewww, omg look at that your definitely not gettin that. ahh thats so creepy i feel all itchy now! from her
> 
> thing is im addicted to this site. you guys have all played a part in my craving for atleast 1 T! you dnt no how bad i want one! but shes like just get a snake or have a shed with one in it ONLY one....thing is itd destroy my pockets convertin the shed into a suitable place to put a viv (theres no electric in there...or even a shed yet! >_< anyone had a similar prob as me? what did u do to get ur partners into it or to tolerate it? and so u no im not up for endin my relationship for a T!:lol2: them lonely night with my T wont b fun...how could i cuddle it? D:


 I hope she lets you mate, i know how you feel, i really do.: victory:


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981 (Jul 7, 2009)

it took four years to convince my wife to let me have a T, and only after saying she could have some cats did she relent. so now ive got my GBB the wife has a cat now and were getting two kittens next month. still should help with any crickets that escape :2thumb:


----------



## Jay<3Jess (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, I had to convince two people and almost made homeless? That's too get one. Now I have 3  

Fiancee, well she wanted a Red Knee, she showed me a video and since I saw Jazz (Rob's) that's when I wanted one... did my research without them knowing, fiancee helped me as her cusions husband has some... Next month, pay day comes... In comes my first T - a Chilliean Rose... That's when the fiancee turned against em haha. Now she texts my mom saying I am on about more... which isn't a good idea.

Mom, well I live with her still... Yes at the age of 20 and living with my mom :blush:, looking at my own place  get more and more and then a house full :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Well she hates spiders, no talking with her... some how I got one, I have no idea how... but I did. She said only the one.... next a another comes in... and then another though the post  

The hint is, make sure you tell them it will have padlocks and all that lark... then here comes the postman, and here comes ya T : victory:


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

My missus was against the idea for ages.. but she has come round now, and looked after them when I went away. The trick is to get them involved.

I don't do the puppy dog thing, but do the huff and pout thing still.. I wonder do we men ever grow out of that?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Isn't it weird how no one is with someone else who likes Ts, we all have to convince our parters it's a good idea.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Well if they don't conform I will run off with one of you lovely ladies on here


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

my bad for posting on this thread

and when girls say "no or else"....do the rest of my sex not understand...they dont mean it? its a power thing, lay down and lose your own self respect and the girl loses it for you too.

back in the day guys would say "yes dear" and do it anyways, and had a minor argument(if any) and move on. both partys had respect for each other.

how many have been dumped for doing something non-destructive("dont drink/do drugs" is a legit thing for a partner to say "or else" over) and that was the real reason?

I think its a straight thing with men being abit overly submissive nowadays, non of my gay male friends have this problem nor any of my lesbian mates


----------



## Dayle (Jan 18, 2010)

LeviathanNI said:


> My missus was against the idea for ages.. but she has come round now, and looked after them when I went away. The trick is to get them involved.
> 
> I don't do the puppy dog thing, but do the huff and pout thing still.. I wonder do we men ever grow out of that?


 

Worked for me, im ordering my first sling on Tuesday after a few months of doing said tactic against my missuss


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

What is it they say.. in every man is a child, in every woman, a mother :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

In my case its the other way around. OH says no more :bash:


----------



## Bayden_uk (Jun 22, 2007)

heres what i do. i just walk in with it and then say... "oh well, its here now" that way she has to put up with it. thats how i got my snake, spider, hawk, ferrets, lizard and everything ells through the door lol

but to be fair she dont know about the spider yet, it was ina tub small enough to put in my pocket 

late onto the thread i know


----------



## Big.C (Mar 5, 2010)

I just go & get what i want lol, she just tut's then sulks for week i get on with it.
50+ T's 2 snakes. 
Oh by the way she hates spiders & snakes.


----------



## azza100 (Apr 11, 2010)

i just get them and then she has to deal with it, shes used to them now but she does get annoyed when i get new ones, says ive got enough


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Same here I buy whatever I like the missus moans I buy her something all is good! Seriously life to short just get one a few inch sub adult will be cute anyways so shell likey


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

tell her your getting the spider or your changing the locks when she's out : victory:


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

Bayden_uk said:


> heres what i do. i just walk in with it and then say... "oh well, its here now" that way she has to put up with it. thats how i got my snake, spider, hawk, ferrets, lizard and everything ells through the door lol
> 
> but to be fair she dont know about the spider yet, it was ina tub small enough to put in my pocket
> 
> late onto the thread i know



lol..bayden...I love you

there needs to be respect in a relationship but sometimes...men do need to be men.


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

photographymatt said:


> lol..bayden...I love you
> 
> there needs to be respect in a relationship but sometimes...men do need to be men.


Yerp, I couldn't agree more. I went to the BTS this year with the promise of not getting any more, I was just going to look around (of course!) and came home with 3 more T's...like we've all said all I get is a bit of skulking and moaning but it's all forgotten within a week or two. Lifes too short...

And yeah, the huff and puff is what us men have in our arsenal. It works sometimes...buying your lady a lovely gift seems to work better though :-(


----------



## smith86king (Oct 12, 2008)

i had all this with snakes, i kept goin on and on and eventually she said i could get another one, but i told her tonite that im gettin my first T hopefully tomorrow, told her less space and cheaper to look after and shes still not happy, ( im on PC she watching tv, going to be pi:censor:ed off when i got in, in a min and put football on!:lol2:


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

smith86king said:


> going to be pi:censor:ed off when i got in, in a min and put football on!:lol2:


:lol2::lol2: Brave man, you're playing with fire there. Although how could you miss it tonight?!


----------



## SarahGixxer (Nov 5, 2010)

I only just joined the forum today and have to say I enjoyed reading through this thread - gave me a bit of a giggle too as I've been in the same boat, but the other way around, ie "how do I persuade my BOYFRIEND to let me have spiders?"

Beginning of the year I became fascinated by them and went on and on about them, his reaction - "No WAY are you getting a tarantula! UGH!" He was convinced it would escape from its home and he'd wake up one morning with it sitting on his head.

After about a month going on and on even more about them I finally got him to agree to go to a shop to look at some, promising that I wouldn't actually buy one, just look and see what he thought. 

Well, we got to this shop and I asked to look at some Curly Hairs - viewed a couple and boyfriend was still saying "ugh". Then the shop woman said, "We have this Red colour form Chile Rose in that you might like to look at."

Boyfriend goes....."WOW! That's lovely. Get it, get it, go on!" :gasp:

I was very surprised. And very happy since I went home with a spider after all. Now his idea is "You are NOT having more than 3 of them all together."

Wonder what I can buy him to make him change his mind? Maybe 12 pints of beer so he'll see double the number of them anyway :lol2:


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

SarahGixxer said:


> I only just joined the forum today and have to say I enjoyed reading through this thread - gave me a bit of a giggle too as I've been in the same boat, but the other way around, ie "how do I persuade my BOYFRIEND to let me have spiders?"
> 
> Beginning of the year I became fascinated by them and went on and on about them, his reaction - "No WAY are you getting a tarantula! UGH!" He was convinced it would escape from its home and he'd wake up one morning with it sitting on his head.
> 
> ...


:welcome:to RFUK, a good bunch of knowledgeable people around so never be afraid to ask :welcome:


----------

